# latest news on australian Internet filter



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.itnews.com.au/News/162941,conroy-reveals-plans-to-censor-the-internet.aspx


Thanks to trip for linking me to this



Seems like its not what we expected - they arent doing the great firewall of australia, nor are they doing the proxy based filtering.


Instead, they're just passing a blacklist of publicly complained about material and known porn sites to ISP's, and making them block them.



edit: then again....


http://www.itnews.com.au/News/162945,isps-pollies--activists-speak-out-on-internet-filter.aspx



> EFA spokesman Colin Jacobs told iTnews the Federal Government's stance on just blocking child pornography was misleading.
> 
> "Refused classification is definitely more than just illegal child pornography," Jacobs said.
> 
> "It's anything that doesn't fit into the Classification Board's other ratings and that include video games aimed at adults, criminality and euthanasia and all sorts of controversial things."



There goes steam, for allowing us to buy AVP, for example...



"latest news"


----------



## Triprift (Dec 15, 2009)

Yep thats my thought that Steam would be offlimits and id say torrents would be gone as well.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2009)

torrents cant be stopped. they can block the sites, but they cant block proxies allowing us to the sites...


----------



## Melvis (Dec 15, 2009)

It doesn't say anything about torrent sites what so ever, just bad sites for porn etc. But i guess torrent sites can come under that category? 

In the end will it ever work? it didn't last time they tried, i guess time will tell.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 15, 2009)

The government is basically bowing to pressure from the film video gaming and music industries.

Id say though the goverment if they wanted to could make it to were unless your super smart you wont have access to free stuff unless its already free.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> torrents cant be stopped. they can block the sites, but they cant block proxies allowing us to the sites...



yes but saddly they could track you down via your isp take your pc away trash it then fine you (that's what i've heard on the grapevine although that only happens usually with pron )
i can see all this government interference harming the net in more ways than one, 
yes get rid of childporn but not the normal pron sites it's what make the net worth having for some (not me ofcause i'm a perfect 
 ) but really blocking games what's next censoring words, censoring youtube ,it can only lead to no good:shadedshu


----------



## Triprift (Dec 15, 2009)

Just thinking Gn might be blocked as it has the hot chick thread and talk of handguns.

I know at work with the net nanny proggy i cant access it crap and certain threads here when gn was going.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 15, 2009)

i wonder if they'll block some of the naughty old games sites in sweden dealing in pre 2002 games, i sincereley hope not as i've revived some of my dead sector discs by friends using them sites, also wondering if they'll start blocking rapidshare and megaupload :shadedshu


----------



## Melvis (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/12/15/2772467.htm


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> yes but saddly they could track you down via your isp take your pc away trash it then fine you (that's what i've heard on the grapevine although that only happens usually with pron )
> i can see all this government interference harming the net in more ways than one,
> yes get rid of childporn but not the normal pron sites it's what make the net worth having for some (not me ofcause i'm a perfect View attachment 31430 View attachment 31431) but really blocking games what's next censoring words, censoring youtube ,it can only lead to no good:shadedshu



actually, thats the whole point of a proxy. they cant see what you're doing in any way.


----------



## morpha (Dec 15, 2009)

A little off topic but......

Conroy: "The Minister for Home Affairs yesterday announced a public consultation process into whether there should be an R18+ classification category for computer games. Until this process is complete, online computer games will be excluded from mandatory filtering of RC content."

-from the link in the OP post


----------



## Triprift (Dec 16, 2009)

Just read this maybe its not a sure fire thing after all.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2009)

its being fought, and fought hard.

time to vote green


----------



## morpha (Dec 16, 2009)

And the pirate party.

http://www.pirateparty.org.au/


----------



## GLD (Dec 16, 2009)

Wholesome porn should be available to all. Sorry to hear of you Internet policing OZ.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 16, 2009)

Meh been talking about this to my Bro, and its just all BS, it wont do stuff all, all there doing is trying to get votes is all, nothing more, and aiming it at the kids so all those people that have no idea on it will "vote" for them.

Id just ignore it all, wont ever amount to anything anyway.

And the stuff they said they would ban well guess what, its already done. (black list)


----------



## morpha (Dec 16, 2009)

Its not just us.

China as we know has it.
The UK is getting it.
and some other places that dont speak english so i dont really care.

nearly every country is getting on this band wagon. This isnt a new problem either. It stems from the Net Neutrality issue thats been hot topic for a while now.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I better stockpile up on my pr0n then.


----------



## thee neonlightning (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the government believe that we are all violent assault crimes and sex offenders waiting to happen ...hence fourth , carry out such measures ...ridiculous if you ask me , the aussies might want to start saving their downloads if you know what i mean


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 16, 2009)

I bet this was michael atikison douche bag's idea, this is just getting more annoying by the day


----------



## Triprift (Dec 16, 2009)

My real concern would be if it slows down the net as Aussie net is already slow as.

Id say it wont but who knows.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it me or is this country goin backwards with everything


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 16, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is it me or is this country goin backwards with everything



Technically we're going downwards because Australia's in the southern hemisphere.

And we're supposed to be the third best country in the world, shame on you government, shame on you! I don't see Norway throwing away there porn, now do I?


----------



## Easo (Dec 16, 2009)

Full censorship NEVER has worked out, NEVER...


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 16, 2009)

Why does my government suck so bad?  I can understand blocking child porn, terriorts stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Why does my government suck so bad?  I can understand blocking child porn, terriorts stuff.



because the people in control of it have no idea about teh internet. these are all 60+ year old people who PAY someone to read their emails for them.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 16, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> Technically we're going downwards because Australia's in the southern hemisphere.
> 
> And we're supposed to be the third best country in the world, shame on you government, shame on you! I don't see Norway throwing away there porn, now do I?



So who exactly is first and second? lol
EDIT: i dont mean anything by that btw

You cant sensor the internet thats mad!


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 16, 2009)

There all a bunch of retards to be honest!


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> So who exactly is first and second? lol
> EDIT: i dont mean anything by that btw
> 
> You cant sensor the internet thats mad!



I wasn't joking about that bit actually. Norway and some other nation, finlandationaliion or some crap. Now that I think about it, Australia might be rated second or something but I'm sure Norway has been first for a few years now and Australias been in the to five for quite some time as-well. I don't know who chooses this but it must come down to multiple factors like safety etc.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2009)

average life span, crime, percentage of population below the poverty line


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> average life span, crime, percentage of population below the poverty line



What the dog said.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 16, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> There all a bunch of retards to be honest!



Having a welfare system is like a good idea but commuist state style oppression is another.
If people dont have a problem with it then why stop it? Morality is all down to what you believe anyway. Thats why there are so many different cultures in the world.

So why should the government go against the majority of what the people actually want?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> So why should the government go against the majority of what the people actually want?



because we have old senile farts in government who lost touch with the people of australia decades ago


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> because we have old senile farts in government who lost touch with the people of australia decades ago



I can remember one of them actually farting in Parliament. He's the crazy one who slept in Parliament as-well... Dang so many to choose from...


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> because we have old senile farts in government who lost touch with the people of australia decades ago



Do what the French do best indecisive revolution. Those politicians sound like they are far out of touch, they are supposed to serve the people.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Do what the French do best indecisive revolution. Those politicians sound like they are far out of touch, they are supposed to serve the people.



I actually like our Prime Minister, Kevin Rudd. He says the worst jokes imageable that make them actually quite funny. However he did promise for some sort of nationwide ultrafast broadband that would see us into the future... can't remember when that'll come...


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 16, 2009)

Broadband tax in the UK is coming so i better get better speeds and service quality.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 16, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> I actually like our Prime Minister, Kevin Rudd. He says the worst jokes imageable that make them actually quite funny. However he did promise for some sort of nationwide ultrafast broadband that would see us into the future... can't remember when that'll come...



He has said alot, but he hasn't done alot :shadedshu and it will be about 10yrs if ya lucky


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2009)

they've already started rolling out the fiber network, last i heard - it'll just take 5-10 years to roll out aus wide


http://www.digital-media.net.au/Article/FTTH-puts-Australia-on-the-broadband-table/476538.aspx


There we go, tas first early 2010


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Broadband tax in the UK is coming so i better get better speeds and service quality.



Internet in Australia SUX! I'm actually using... Wireless Broadband... >_> My max download speed is an abysmal 300KB/s or something around there. Thats what you get for living in the hinterland. >_>


----------



## Melvis (Dec 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> they've already started rolling out the fiber network, last i heard - it'll just take 5-10 years to roll out aus wide
> 
> 
> http://www.digital-media.net.au/Article/FTTH-puts-Australia-on-the-broadband-table/476538.aspx
> ...



Yea there doing Tas for a reason first, its small, notmany people so there for cheaper and its the place to test it. Then IF it goes well they will roll it out for the rest of AUS, big cities first (Sydney, Melbourne etc) But for the rest of us in the country areas, we will have to wait, IF it will ever get to us. 10yrs + for country people easy.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 16, 2009)

Its not that bad in Scotland maybe in remote places up north but i live in Glasgow so its decent because its an urban area, you get what you pay for really and unfortunately broadband is expensive to get with tv and phone, just broadband on its own seems to be cheaper.

They have 20mb lines but only in certain areas and its really expensive.

Me personally ive always had shitty connections although i did have AOL at one point *shudders!



Melvis said:


> Yea there doing Tas for a reason first, its small, notmany people so there for cheaper and its the place to test it. Then IF it goes well they will roll it out for the rest of AUS, big cities first (Sydney, Melbourne etc) But for the rest of us in the country areas, we will have to wait, IF it will ever get to us. 10yrs + for country people easy.



You think they'd do the remote areas first because they would obviously have the worse connections and you'd think take the longest to hook up. Then do the big urban areas last.

Maybe its better to do the urban areas first tho because they would be more likely to use it.

See Australia is probly the perfect place to roll out something like that.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Yea there doing Tas for a reason first, its small, notmany people so there for cheaper and its the place to test it. Then IF it goes well they will roll it out for the rest of AUS, big cities first (Sydney, Melbourne etc) But for the rest of us in the country areas, we will have to wait, IF it will ever get to us. 10yrs + for country people easy.



hopefully i wont be too far out, bendigo may not be one of the major cities, but it is large


----------



## Triprift (Dec 16, 2009)

We will get it after the east coast as per usual. *sigh*


----------



## Melvis (Dec 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> You think they'd do the remote areas first because they would obviously have the worse connections and you'd think take the longest to hook up. Then do the big urban areas last.
> 
> Maybe its better to do the urban areas first tho because they would be more likely to use it.
> 
> See Australia is probly the perfect place to roll out something like that.



Yea that be nice if they would do that, but they will do it were it is MOST needed for businesses and the majority of people that will use it. If they did the rural areas first ill eat my hat.



Mussels said:


> hopefully i wont be too far out, bendigo may not be one of the major cities, but it is large



Yea Bendigo is pretty big place, so you will get it before i do for sure, 5yrs for you maybe? Me on the other hand living NEAR Bathurst it will take alot longer =/



Triprift said:


> We will get it after the east coast as per usual. *sigh*



lol yea this is true unless you live in Adelaide? then you might have a chance. Internode lives there 

EDIT: You do live in Adelaide, then im sure it wont be terribly much later then the east coast. I bet you still get it before i do =/


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 17, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Broadband tax in the UK is coming so i better get better speeds and service quality.



what 
 holy cr i pay £20 a month or 36.30 aus dollars as it is :shadedshu and what's the tax to pay for ?a war not many people wanted in iraq cry: the net is seeming even less apealing by the day
hell i'll need a net based job just to pay for being on the net  
 news editor somewhere on the net it is in the future


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 18, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> what View attachment 31472 holy crView attachment 31473 i pay £20 a month or 36.30 aus dollars as it is :shadedshu and what's the tax to pay for ?a war not many people wanted in iraq cry: the net is seeming even less apealing by the day
> hell i'll need a net based job just to pay for being on the net View attachment 31474
> news editor somewhere on the net it is in the future



I pay nearly double that and get under 500KB speeds and its not even unlimited usage....


----------

